# ..:: Spring Forest Panorama (2 Photo-Panorama) ::..



## Mersad (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Antarctican (May 3, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!  I love the look of the moss on the tree bark, the fallen trunk, and the leaf-strewn path.  And we know Lafoto is going to love the colour of this one!

Thanks for sharing this one. Is it near where you live?


----------



## Mersad (May 4, 2009)

Thank you Antarctican. It's a 90 min drive away from where I live. My family has a weekend-house there, so we visit this place a lot. Still this was deep in the actual forest. I had to hike an hour to get there.


----------



## Photoadder (May 4, 2009)

Great job man, I love your photography! 

Ps. Visit photoadder.com and use it for image hosting ;-)


----------



## LaFoto (May 4, 2009)

Well, I cannot NOT open a thread that promises me views of spring forests! 
And I'm glad I opened this one. 
Not that I weren't all SURROUNDED by forests like this one... but I still love to see their sight (au naturel as well as in photos) over and over again. Thank you!

OK, I should add that around here, all the forests have FLAT grounds. As this is about the flattest part of all of Germany. So there are no such romantic outcrops and hills and rocks here...


----------



## Mersad (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Corinna and Photoadder! I'm glad you like it. It's also one of my favorites out of the recent ones. If there is interest i could make a Wallpaper sized download for you.


----------



## kalmkidd (May 4, 2009)

i love this. im usually rough but i must say theres not ONE thing i dont like about this. the connect, subject, color everything is perfect. nice work man.


----------



## Fox Paw (May 4, 2009)

Very nice, Mersad.


----------



## Mersad (May 5, 2009)

kalmkidd said:


> i love this. im usually rough but i must say theres not ONE thing i dont like about this. the connect, subject, color everything is perfect. nice work man.


I'm glad i could please a critical eye. Glad you like it.



Fox Paw said:


> Very nice, Mersad.


Thank you very much Fox Paw!


----------



## stsinner (May 5, 2009)

There's too much green............................LOL

But really, it's a really pretty product and technically perfect, as far as I can tell.  Nice job.


----------



## rjackjames (May 5, 2009)

wow stunning shot. I just love it.


----------



## Mersad (May 6, 2009)

stsinner said:


> There's too much green............................LOL
> 
> But really, it's a really pretty product and technically perfect, as far as I can tell.  Nice job.





rjackjames said:


> wow stunning shot. I just love it.



Thank you both!


----------



## scrapbooker (May 6, 2009)

The photos here are so nice one. Have a good photo's Mersad.


----------



## Mersad (May 7, 2009)

Thanks scrapbooker.


----------



## caveman (May 7, 2009)

Good shot - the world can be a beautiful place!


----------



## Mersad (May 8, 2009)

caveman said:


> Good shot - the world can be a beautiful place!


Thanks. I was surprised to come across this actually. I was expecting a day full of river and flower pics!


----------

